# Marriage Made Simple



## fox1371 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's not about the nail...

I laughed so hard I probably woke up the neighbors!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 9, 2015)

My wife must have one of those in her head, embedded too deep to see.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 9, 2015)

Not all problems are a nail and not all solutions are a hammer.   Unless it's my problem and my wife has a ballpin hammer handy......


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2015)

Strikes really close to home as my wife never wants a solution....


----------



## pardus (Apr 9, 2015)

*The Difference Between Men And Women. *

And...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2015)

pardus said:


> *The Difference Between Men And Women. *
> 
> And...
> 
> View attachment 12982


That explains a lot.
Her: What'cha thinking about.
Me: Nothing
Her::die: 
(yo admin dudes, can you add an exploding mushroom cloud to the emoticons, it would be useful at times like this)


----------



## Centermass (Apr 9, 2015)




----------

